# [Regular Season Game 32] Houston Rockets vs. Washington Wizards



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*vs.*

*(20-11)/(5-23)*


When/Where:
*Monday, December 29, 8:30 PM ET*






















































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Scola / Yao*














































*James / Young / Jamison / McGuire / Blatche*


_*Preview*_


> With two-thirds of their star trio battling injury, the Houston Rockets are trying to find a way to piece together victories.
> 
> That may not be very difficult on Monday, when the Rockets will try to extend their winning streaks both at home and against the lowly Washington Wizards to eight.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

No tmac, A win.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Oh, we are playing Mike James tonight!


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Oh snap they got Mike James!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

LOL Mike James, what happened to him. Ever since Toronto hes just gone down hill.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

OK, so we are losing to the Wizards currently. WTF is wrong with this team. We constantly play to the level of our competition. We cant win like this...


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Why does it seem that we struggle to score more than any team in the league!? 

Bad enough that I'm pissed we're not up by dbl digits already, much less being down by 9.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW we are 9 down at the half..............

Hmmmmmmm.......................

Post up Yao Artest & Scola for the rest of the game.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

PS Mike James nearly got the Wizards a win vs the Cavaliers. Check out boxscore christmas day.

He might get them a win vs the Rockets


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Comeon Yao guard the paint.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Cant believe we are down by 10 going into the 4th...............


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn Scola with three quick fouls.

Goes from 2 to 5 PFs and puts us in the penalty.....


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Changing the team lineup was a bad idea.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Brooks
Barry
Artest
Landry
Yao/Scola

That has got to be the team.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Ron Ron comes up big again.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Cant believe how we keep losing to these teams.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Wow Seriously?? Wizards?? Yao has been off this whole game so why would you go to him at the end?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Wizards
Clippers
Grizzlies
Pacers
All teams under <.334
& Spurs (without Manu & Parker)

And we went to double OT against the Jazz without Boozer Okur & Millsap.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

The way TMAC & Yao are playign Ron is our No1 option he needs to start.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man, we really dont stand a chance at winning anything this year unless we get our **** together. Seriously, too many losses to too many ****ty teams...

WTF


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Our offense looks bad, real bad. We're averaging 98ppg, but it seems like we're the worst offensive team in the league. I swear nobody has to work as hard for points as we do. We score as easy as a 97 Heat-Knicks game.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Time to bite the bullet and start with Brooks.

While he had a bad shooting night today he is normally better and when he drives the lane he does it with so much speed and draws the foul regularly. 

His defense has improved aswell. Artest also HAS to start.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Against the Wizards??!! Seriously?

Man, we suck!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Man I want to vent.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

hroz said:


> Man I want to vent.


Vent away, just don't mask curses.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Terrible performance. Time to trade.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

:banghead: what a game..........


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

mtlk said:


> Terrible performance. Time to trade.


There's nothing to trade. Maybe a terrible performance but definitely not a time to hit the panic button. See Dallas and Phoenix.

We need to things - Yao to grow a pair and for T-Mac to stop being so shook about his knee.

I actually laughed at this loss. Hopefully this lights a fire up our *** like that L in Philly last year.


----------

